# outdoor carpet over rubber membrane



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum

Can you post a pic?
also what is your location? (high winds, Tornado, Hurricanes?
.


----------



## mwhitney (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I'll work on getting a picture. I live in central N.C. We're not technically in a hurricane zone, but one occasionally blows through.
It gets pretty hot in the summer; highs in the 90's. We have a snow fall or two during the winter with lows typically in the 20's and 30's.


----------



## mwhitney (Apr 20, 2010)

Here are some pics


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics
You live in a nice area

I see what you mean about the carpet.

With the railings bolted through the carpet, the only way to safely protect the membrane would IMO be to first unbolt the footing plates one by one to see if the carpet can be slid out from under.
.


----------



## mwhitney (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks but I've actually already been through that part. I was the one who installed this carpet just 4 yrs ago. I'm thinking that using silicone was not a good idea. I'm inclined to not use any adhesive and just let it float, so to speak, with it held down only by the railing. I'm also thinking that I need to install a different type of carpet. I used an indoor/outdoor type of carpet before which didn't handle the moisture very well! I think this time I should use strictly an outdoor carpet; probably an all plastic material.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics.

The bolted railings will secure, the new carpet tightly if you stretch it properly on the three outside edges. The Pics show that the carpet has pulled away from the house side, probably because any silicone adhesive is not going to perform very well in tension.

Instead of silicone the house side edge of the carpet needs IMO to be mechanically fastened to the house. When you replace the carpet you can start at that side and fold a narrow 1" strip vertically up against the house and using a long metal carpet edging strip, or angled roof flashing mechanically fasten it to the side of the house. Silicone could then be used to help seal that connection although this is not an ideal solution to prevent water intrusion.
.


----------



## mwhitney (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! One dumb question... what is IMO?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

IMO ,,,,,,In My Opinion.


----------

